

Elon Musk: Tesla 90% autonomous in 2015 - treeform
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJmhpgW0Dmc

======
treeform
This is prequel to "D" \- some thing big on october 9:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/517486950589014016](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/517486950589014016)

~~~
seanflyon
"unveil the D" sounds like a bad joke, I wonder if it was intentional. It
seems in line with the S3X joke.

